# Makeup for a incoming freshman at college?



## Skluffy101 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've always loved makeup but now as I get oder I'm getting more and more into different types of makeup. I would love your advice on what try and true makeup products are lovely on your skin. Where I'm going to college sadly does not have a ULTA (tears!) but they do have a Sephora and drugstore places I'm sure. So what products do you think that I should go for as far as in concealer, powder, eyeshadow etc. Of course I'm going to be in college so I can't buy a whole bunch of Sephora things, but if it's something that is completely needed then I will see .

  	Another thing is I have terribly oily skin and I'm using the l'oreal primer but I don't think it's working well. Any suggestions? I also have a lot of acne scarring but I reall don't want to wear liquid foundation. I have heard raving reviews about the bare minerals matte and I'm really interested in that because it's more up my alley. I'm getting the BH palette for my birthday so I think that will help with my eyeshadow need in college lo. So any suggestions for your fav products (mostly drugstoe but some high end) that you love and woulf be good on a upcoming college girl budget?


----------



## antigone21 (Jun 6, 2011)

It would be useful to have more info about your skin type, coloring, etc. to recommend specific products that will suit you best. Also, do you wear a full face of makeup (eyeshadow, highlighter, bronzer, foundation, lipstick, etc), what type of products are you most interested in? What products do you already use?

  	As a college student who loves makeup, I've gotten pretty good at balancing the amount of expensive/drugstore makeup according to my budget and needs. My main problems are acne, lots of scarring and dark circles, so I invest in more expensive foundations and concealers and try to find the rest at the drugstore if quality allows. You could look into MAC's studio cover concealer and a powder foundation if you don't like liquid (MAC and MUFE both make one). I also like to invest a bit of money in good pigmented blushes because I can't find decent ones for women of colour at the drugstore. I favorize eyeshadow palettes instead of singles (for example an Urban Decay palette), because collecting 20$ singles will get ridiculously expensive for a student already in debt.

  	As for mascara, lipstick, lipgloss, nail polish, skin care, cleansers, moisturizers, etc. I get them at the drugstore.

  	You can also look into NYX for cheap prices but decent quality and websites such as allcosmeticswholesale.com for discounted high-end (I got a Lancome eyeshadow palette for 14 bucks!!!). Also, if you're into perfume, I buy mine at fragrancex.com. Their prices are much much lower than in department stores.

  	Basically, 1)get it cheap if you can, 2)only invest in the necessities, 3)look for good deals online.

  	I hope this helps!


----------



## Skluffy101 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you! Well I am like a NW45/NW50 and I really a eyeshadow person, that's what I enjoy the most out of my beauty routine. I have pretty oily skin with acne and acne scarring so I would like to cover it up, but I want something that will stay put because of my oily skin. Every time I put stuff on my face I always end up sweating it off. I was looking into the bare minerals matte as a investment and I'm still looking for a good face primer.

  	Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## sss215 (Jun 7, 2011)

If you have oily skin, and are in a hot/humid climate, I say ditch the face make-up, like foundation and just concentrate on keeping your skin clean. Wash your face a few times aday and wear sunscreen.   Those are two mportant ways to keep your breakouts and scarring at bay.   Take it from an oily girl, the makeup is not going to win against the elements.    You may want to try African Black soap... 100% it can be found online at coastal scents (in bulk and worth the price)  The stuff sold in most stores has harmful fillers.  Carry wet wipes for sensitive skin when you can't get to a sink right away.   Try a inexpensicve primer, like witch hazel. It works wonders. 

  	If you want some color, stick to powders. The coverage is lighter than a liquid or cream and when you get a bit oily, the powder won't run.  Black Opal has a good loose formula for oil control.  MAC Select Sheer offers light-to medium coverage and is very breathable.  Use a bit of concealer when needed and sheer it out with a brush.  Apply powder over it.   For your eyes, try NARS smudgeproof shadow primer if you can.  Its very longwearing and stands up to oily lids the best.


----------



## antigone21 (Jun 8, 2011)

You're welcome! I don't know a thing about Bare minerals, maybe someone else can help you with that. As for primers for oily skin, I'm not oily anymore and when I used to be I didn't know primers even existed...I jumped on the Smashbox bandwagon unsucessfully (the things I could of bought with that 40 bucks...). I guess for primers it really is a trial-error process. I have good result with pure aloe vera gel.

  	I think the skin care routine and prepping before even thinking about putting on a primer is what helps keeping oils at bay. For my case, toning with products that are a little bit harsher (that contain alcohol) seemed to have eliminate my oiliness over time (I used to use the Clean&Clear pink astringent). A gentle cleanser (Cetaphil), an effective toner and a light moisturizer with SPF have done the trick for me, now I am normal/dry with a slightly shiny t-zone and have stopped using the harsh toner, I just use witch hazel and rose water.





Skluffy101 said:


> Thank you! Well I am like a NW45/NW50 and I really a eyeshadow person, that's what I enjoy the most out of my beauty routine. I have pretty oily skin with acne and acne scarring so I would like to cover it up, but I want something that will stay put because of my oily skin. Every time I put stuff on my face I always end up sweating it off. I was looking into the bare minerals matte as a investment and I'm still looking for a good face primer.
> 
> Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## Skluffy101 (Jun 8, 2011)

@sss215 So what concealer would you think would be good? And yes I live in Florida so it's always hottttttt


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 9, 2011)

You might want to give the Estee Lauder DoubleWear line a try.  I also live in hot and humid Florida, and have a tendency to sweat so I wear the Light version of the foundation for special occasions.  It does stay put.  Since you're oily and want coverage, I'd start with the regular formula.  If you're NW 45-50'ish, you'll probably start looking in the shade range of Bronze or Spice.  They'll give you a generous sample at the counter.  If you try it, report back and let us know how it goes.


----------



## User38 (Jun 9, 2011)

^ EL Double wear  in the lighter version or MAC F&B.. these stay on and have a sheerness which is lovely.  Of course there is also Chanel Vitalumiere.. but the durability is not so great in hot humid weather.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 10, 2011)

Skluffy101 said:


> @sss215 So what concealer would you think would be good? And yes I live in Florida so it's always hottttttt




 	 		MAC Pro Long Wear concealer or  Make Up Forever Full Coverage Concealer 
​


----------



## Nicala (Jun 11, 2011)

I definitely recommend NARS smudgeproof base for eyeshadow. I have extremely oily eyelids and I use this all the time. It keeps my eyeshadow on much longer than UDPP! I'm starting college this year too (Monday to be exact) so I was waiting for a thread like this. I recommend using Monistat anti-chafing gel as a face primer. Its cheap, and an amazing face primer! I also recommend buying on sale for make up or cheap (such as MAC palettes and purchasing the pro pans, its a lot more economical than buying pots and b2m'ing them). I love allcosmeticswholesale.com and recommend it a lot. Best of luck to you in college dear! I also suggest trying out Hard Candy's glamoflauge concealer. Its a really great product. I like it a lot better than MUFE Full cover.


----------

